# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  العناية بالبشرة للعروس

## بسمه

_ يجب على العروس البدء في عناية بشرتها قبل حفلة العرس بشهور عديدة ، حتى تأخذ العناية مفعولها .
_ يجب على العروس معرفة نوعية بشرتها للبدء باختيار أنواع العناية والتغذية المناسبة لكل بشرة.
_يجب اهتمام العروس بنوعية الغذاء الذي تتناوله فهو له الأثر الأكبر على البشرة.
_ استخدام مستحضرات التجميل المناسبة لبشرة العروس ، وعدم إبقاء العروس المستحضرات فترات طويلة على بشرتها.
_ رسم الشفاه ووضع كحلة فقط قبل الزفاف بشهور ، حتى عند الزفاف يتضح إشراق بشرة العروس ونضارتها وحيويتها.
_عمل بخار ماء لبشرة العروس لتنظيفها جيداً .
_ابتعاد العروس أشد البعد عن أشعة الشمس ، وإن اضطرت تضع واقي يقيها من حرارتها الحارقة ولآثارها السلبية.
_ شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء لتنقية وصفاء البشرة .
_ استخدام الكريمات المرطبة لبشرة العروس .
_ عدم إرباك ساعات النوم المحددة والالتزام بها ، كي لايؤدي هذا إلى شحوبها .
_اهتمام العروس بعمل الماسكات اللازمة لتغذية وعلاج بشرتها .
_ الماسكات أو الأقنعة التي تفيد العروس :
* مهروس حبة خيار وحبة طماطم بالإضافة إلى ثلاثة ملاعق من الشوفان المطحون وملعقة زيت الألوجين و ثلاثة وريقات من النعناع ، تقوم العروس بخلط الشوفان مع مهروس الخيار والطماطم ومع الزيت وأوراق النعناع ، ثم تضع العروس هذا الخليط على وجهها مدة ثلاثون دقيقة ثم تقوم بغسله ، يستعمل هذا القناع أسبوعياً فهو يعمل على شد البشرة.
* ملعقة من الترمس وملعقة عسل وملعقة زبادي ، تخلط المكونات وتضع العروس الخليط على وجهها ورقبتها مدة ثلاثون دقيقة ومن ثم تقوم بغسله ، كل يوم تستعمله فهو يساعد على تفتيح بشرتها .
* عمل بخار للوجه تضع العروس فيه البابونج والميرمية ،لتنظيف البشرة من الشوائب والزيوت والرؤوس السوداء .

----------


## rand yanal

شكرا لك على الطرح الجميل ,, والعروس عروس شو ما كانت المهم الانثى تضل تهم بحالها طول فترة حياتها ( لأنها أنثى)   شكرا لك ..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## بسمه

> شكرا لك على الطرح الجميل ,, والعروس عروس شو ما كانت المهم الانثى تضل تهم بحالها طول فترة حياتها ( لأنها أنثى)   شكرا لك ..


اكيــد لازم ضل تهتم بحالها طول فترة حياتها بس حتى تكون مميزه اكتر من باقي الايام بيوم عرسها لازم تزيد الاهتمام شوي لانه اليوم الي بتحلم فيه .... شكــرا لــك  رنـــد

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع أكثر من رائع شامل وحلو وبفيد العروس بحيي تواجدك بصدق  :Bl (33):

----------


## princes123

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

